# suche speicherplatz für meine hompage



## Cheris (7. April 2004)

Hallo ich habe meine Hompage in html gemacht. Nun weiß ich ehrlich geasgt nicht genau wie es weiter gehen soll. So weit ich weiß brauch ich nun irgendwo Speicherplatz, wo ich meine Hompage hochlade. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich den finde und was ich dann genau machen muss? Ich dank euch allen schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. April 2004)

http://www.piranho.com/
http://www.tripod.lycos.de/taketour/
http://www.8ung.at

Für den Anfang ist der Webspace nicht schlecht =)


----------



## Cheris (7. April 2004)

Danke ich habe mich bei http://www.piranho.com/ angemeldet. Ich habe meine Website dann genauso hoch geladen wie da stand , das  Problem war nur,das nur zwei von meinen 5 Links  gehen. Das komische ist nur offline geht alles einwandfrei. Wisst ihr warum


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. April 2004)

Wenn Du uns einen Link gibst wo wir nachschauen können, vielleicht


----------



## Cheris (7. April 2004)

Ne des Problem ist schon wieder gelöst ich wusste nicht das man keine Großbuchstaben benutzen darf. Wie ist das eigendlich gibt es kostenlose Domains Also ich meine http://www.eigener name.de
So viel wie ich mitbekommen habe kosten die alle


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. April 2004)

1&1:
Domain ab 0,29 €/Mon

http://www.freecity.de:
einmalig 9,99 Euro

Aber die kostenlosen Dienste sterben meist relativ fix aus


----------

